# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Large Art] Cool Toy Story Bro

## Sneakylemons

*I got an idea for something at like 4:30am last night, decided to make something out of it



[spoiler][/spoiler]

Figured it'd be good for trolling or something, iunno. You like?*

----------


## Gawdlaw

Me like. : D

Haven't seen one like this yet. Good job haha.

----------


## Jogex

haha, nice one  :Big Grin:

----------


## Reflection

hah, that's pretty sweet. Good job!

----------


## Sneakylemons

*Thanks haha, glad you guys like it. Gonna try to throw it around and give it more popularity. Feel free to use it if you'd like.*

----------


## Xel

> Gonna try to throw it around and give it more popularity.


4chan? It's all good. I like.

----------


## Sneakylemons

> 4chan? It's all good. I like.


*Wasn't completely sure if we were allowed to discuss /b/ around here, figured I'd just leave it at that haha. But yeah, that is what I meant. Feel free to do the same.*

----------


## Xel

> Wasn't completely sure if we were allowed to discuss /b/ around here, figured I'd just leave it at that haha. But yeah, that is what I meant. Feel free to do the same.


General discussion is always allowed, just don't bring the /b/ here. also rules 1 & 2 (exactly what you should not do)

----------

